# the birds and the bees



## jhudda

Hi, all...
Some days ago I was watching a soap opera, and they kept on saying: "the birds and the bees," and how to talk about it to their children, so I just wonder how is that translated?

Thanks!!

Moderator's note: two threads have been merged to create this one.


----------



## xhalli

Just like that "hablar de las flores y las abejas". It refers to the simplest way to talk about sex with children.


----------



## Bill Osler

*Talking about the birds and the bees* is a euphemism for discussing sexual reproduction.
In English we also might discuss "*the facts of life*" with our children.  Again, it is a discussion about sex.


----------



## Sprache

¿Cómo se dice _the birds and the bees_ en español?


----------



## elbeto

Las aves y las abejas.


----------



## Moritzchen

Sí, elbeto, pero cuando hablas de _birds and bees_ es que estás enseñando a algún niño cómo funciona el sistema reproductivo, empiezas con las aves y las abejas y luego, despacito, empiezas a hablar de los mamíferos (bueno, de los humanos). No sé si hay algo así en español.


----------



## elbeto

¡Ahhhh!, entonces sería: "mira nene, las flores y las abejitas...". En México, al menos en mi pueblo, usamos las flores, no los pajaritos.

Saludos.


----------



## Forero

He oído "the birds and the bees", pero nunca he oído lo que se dice sobre ellos.  Tengo entendido que tiene que ver con lo que hacen los colibríes y las abejitas por parte de las flores.


----------



## Mate

Sprache said:


> ¿Cómo se dice _the birds and the bees_ en español?


You mean literally or figuratively?


----------



## Sprache

Mateamargo said:


> You mean literally or figuratively?


Figuritively, as in when you give somebody "the talk".


----------



## Mate

Sprache said:


> Figuritively, as in when you give somebody "the talk".


Maybe in Mexico is like elbeto said. But I'm not sure there's an equivalent here in Argentina.
Let's wait for more opinions.


----------



## picudi

Hola. ¿Cómo traducirías the birds and the bees en este contexto para que cause el mismo efecto en español?


I can remember it as​if it were yesterday. The day
my father talked to us openly and honestly, without
a trace of embarrassment, about the birds and the​
bees.

Lo recuerdo como si fuera ayer. El día en que mi padre nos contó abiertamente y sinceramente, sin una pizca de vergüenza, de dónde venían los niños. 

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Dlyons

picudi said:


> Hola. ¿Cómo traducirías the birds and the bees en este contexto para que cause el mismo efecto en español?
> 
> 
> I can remember it as​if it were yesterday. The day
> my father talked to us openly and honestly, without
> a trace of embarrassment, about the birds and the​
> bees.
> 
> Lo recuerdo como si fuera ayer. El día en que mi padre nos contó abiertamente y sinceramente, sin una pizca de vergüenza, de dónde venían los niños.
> 
> Muchas gracias.



"The birds and the bees" is the standard first talk about sex and reproduction given to children (often with considerable euphamism talking about animals birds, bees, etc rather than human reproduction).  As you say, "de dónde venían los niños" but maybe the background will help someone find the equivalent.


----------



## Sallyb36

¿de todo lo de relaciones entre un hombre y una mujer?


----------



## carlosjoaquin

En un sentido informal tal y como cursa la frase en inglés: "nos contó de donde venían las cigüeñas".

En forma más formal: "nos habló sobre las cosas tal y como son".


----------



## englishfreak

Yo ando buscando el equivalente en españa, ahora no se me ocurre. Aquí se suele hablar de la semillita (papá pone una semillita en mamá...).


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Yo creo que no hay un equivalente exacto. 

Con una frase entera podríamos traducir que papá le dio una semillita a mamá, la semillita germinó y creció y se convirtió en el hermoso repollo en donde te dejó la cigüeña que te trajo de París...

Es justo el tipo de frase que no se puede traducir de ninguna manera sin un contexto.


----------



## ilvecchio

I once heard a Spaniard use the expression "la verdad de la vida."  I have no idea whether that is a frequently used expression.


----------



## Mate

Papá le puso una semillita a mamá en la panza.


----------



## Eye in the Sky

Mate said:


> Papá le puso una semillita a mamá en la *barriga*



Yes, that's the one we teach children (not about birds and bees).


----------



## Mate

Sí, podría ser con "barriga" también aquí. Hasta queda mejor.


----------



## aurilla

"la semillita en la barriga"


----------



## ilvecchio

Does Spanish have an expression similar to "the birds and the bees" to describe sexual reproduction?  Thanks!


----------



## micafe

Not that I know.


----------



## tonguingaround

Si, contamos el cuento de la cigueña


Acà se explica: La historia de la cigüeña es muy antigua. La primera vez que se escucha esta leyenda fue en Escandinavia hace cientos de años, y es que por aquellas tierras, las madres contaban a sus hijos que les había traído la cigüeña. ¿Por qué este ave? Para ellos simbolizaba la maternidad debido a la gran protección que dedican a sus crías o incluso a aves más mayores o enfermas.


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

No creo que _la cigüeña_ se pueda equiparar a _the birds and the bees_. Lo de _la cigüeña_ es un infundio, _the birds and the bees_ apunta más al esclarecimiento sexual.

Saludos.


----------



## tonguingaround

No sè que edad tenès pero veo que sos argentino y a mi cuando era chico me contaban el cuento de la cigueña para explicarme de donde venìan los bebes. No lo veo como un "infundio". A propòsito, es la primera vez en mi vida que uso la palabra "infundio". La tuve que buscar en el diccionario
Saludos


----------



## Ana_Fi

Yo creo que se suele hablar de "los misterios de la vida".
Es lo que he oído en las películas cuando plantean esa situación.


----------



## micafe

Estoy de acuerdo con Quique. El cuento de la cigüeña nada tiene que ver con "the birds and the bees". Es más, en Inglés también se dice que a los bebés los trae "the stork".

Pero tampoco es un infundio. Es una forma de contestarles a los niños cuando hacen preguntas y todavía no están en edad de saber la realidad de las cosas. Al menos en mi parte del mundo, nada tiene que ver con la parte sexual del asunto. 

En mi país casi siempre a los bebés los trae el Niño Dios o la Virgen. Colombia es un país muy católico, será por eso.


----------



## ilvecchio

Gracias a todos.  Una vez he oido decir "la verdad de la vida", pero no me convencio'.


----------



## tonguingaround

Wikipedia: "The birds and the bees" is an English-language idiomatic expression and euphemism that refers to courtship and sexual intercourse. The "birds and the bees talk" is generally the event in most children's lives in which they learn the truth about "where babies come from." The phrase is evocative of the metaphors and euphemisms often used to avoid speaking openly and technically about the subject.

Eso para mi està muy relacionado a la cigueña. Sigo pensando que el cuento de la cigueña es apropiado. Disiento con ustedes.
Gracias


----------



## Amapolas

Creo que yo soy más vieja, así que además de la cigüeña, recuerdo lo del repollo. 
Pero coincido con los otros: estas historias son para enmascarar la cuestión sexual, mientras que la de las abejitas es para esclarecerla.

Y respondiendo a la pregunta original, creo que en castellano no usamos "the birds and the bees". Lo más parecido es la explicación de "la semillita": el papá tiene una semillita, que se la da a la mamá... y no recuerdo cómo sigue.


----------



## k-in-sc

Amapolas said:


> Creo que yo soy más vieja, así que además de la cigüeña, recuerdo lo del repollo.
> Pero coincido con los otros: estas historias son para enmascarar la cuestión sexual, mientras que la de las abejitas es para esclarecerla.
> 
> Y respondiendo a la pregunta original, creo que en castellano no usamos "the birds and the bees". Lo más parecido es la explicación de "la semillita": el papá tiene una semillita, que se la da a la mamá... y no recuerdo cómo sigue.


We have the "infundio" of the stork in English too, remember.
The seed thing is not exactly accurate either. Half a seed


----------



## Amapolas

k-in-sc said:


> We have the "infundio" of the stork in English too, remember.
> The seed thing is not exactly accurate either. Half a seed



Yes, perhaps Spanish-wired minds don't lean much towards scientific accuracy. 
Seriously now, that's why I wrote 'lo más parecido'. I don't think we have anything about abejitas y pajaritos.


----------



## k-in-sc

I've heard the "Daddy plants a seed in Mommy's tummy" thing in English too, but it sounds very last century  At least "the birds and the bees" bears up to scrutiny!


----------

